# Pegar no pé?



## freunet

Oi pra tuda gente.
Sou do Chile e eu desejo saber qué coisa quer dizer a expressão *PEGAR NO PÉ.* Exemplo  "adora pegar no pé da filha"


----------



## Dona Chicória

"Pegar no pé" significa corrigir, chamar a atenção, implicar, caçoar, zombar.

A professora pegou no meu pé por causa da bagunça do meu caderno.
As meninas viviam pegando no pé dela por causa do cabelo e das roupas que ela usava.


----------



## freunet

Oi Dona Chicória

Eu fiquei muito contento com a resposta que voce me deu. E meu desejo de aprender muito mais sobre a lingua portuguesa acresce. Muito obrigado.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Disponha.

E volte sempre!


----------



## Dany_Brasil_Madrid

Olá Freunet,

A expressão "Pegar no pé" também pode significar em alguns contextos "insistência", alguém que não te deixa em paz, por exemplo:

- Vou deixar meu namorado ele pega muito no meu pé 

(ou seja me liga o tempo todo, está todo o tempo querendo saber onde estou, com quem estou...)

um abraço


----------



## Tomby

Dany_Brasil_Madrid said:


> Olá Freunet,
> 
> A expressão "Pegar no pé" também pode significar em alguns contextos "insistência", alguém que não te deixa em paz,...//...


Nesse caso poderia ser sinónimo de "fazer questão" o esta expressão é melhor usá-la noutros contextos? 
Obrigado!
TT.


----------



## Dany_Brasil_Madrid

Olá Tombatossals,

Eu usaria "fazer questão" em outro contexto... "fazer questão" pode significar dar importância a algo ou querer algo, por exemplo:

Você está no metrô e ao ver um senhor em pé oferece o seu lugar e o senhor te diz:
- Muito obrigada, mas não precisa se importar
E vc muito educado diz:
-Sente-se por favor, faço questão

outra situação poderia ser a seguinte:

- Você vai ao estádio assistir ao jogo Real Madrid x Barcelona?
- Não faço a menor questão, não gosto de futebol

um abraço


----------



## Dona Chicória

Não sei não...

Veja :

*fazer questão de* 
*1* lutar por algo; exigir 
*2* Derivação: sentido figurado. 
não ceder sem discutir 
fazer questão fechada de 
*1* empenhar-se ao máximo para; esforçar-se por 
Ex.: fez q. fechada de recebê-los em casa 
*2* mostrar-se intransigente em relação a 
Ex.: fizeram q. fechada de educar os filhos nos melhores colégios 
fora de q. 
que não deve ser considerado 
Ex.: solução fora de questão. 

*pegar no pé 
*Regionalismo: Brasil. Uso: informal. 
importunar com insistência 
pegar pelo pé 
Regionalismo: Brasil. Uso: informal. 
surpreender, conter e criticar o adversário

Dicionário Houaiss


----------



## Dany_Brasil_Madrid

Olá Dona Chicória,

Creio que estamos perfeitamente de acordo, ou não?
Concordo com os usos que você sugeriu para as duas expressões e entendo que as mesmas devem ser utilizadas em contextos diferentes, verdade?


----------



## Dona Chicória

EM princípio sim. Também entendo as como duas expressões distintas, com vc apontou, aliás.
Mas , na frase :

Minha chefe pega muito no meu pé, faz questão que  meu português seja impecável (o que é meio raro, vamos e venhamos, he,he,he ) 

ambas as expressões se complementam. O que talvez justique a dúvida do Tbt.


----------



## Dany_Brasil_Madrid

Exatamente, as expressões se *complementam*, mas *não podem substituir* uma a outra, verdade?

ou seja, por fazer questão (se importar, querer realmente) que teu português seja impecável, tua chefe pega muito no teu pé (insiste para que vc estude, por exemplo)

Nesse caso o pegar no pé pode ser trocado por outras expressões como:

Encher o saco, Pentelhar, Marcar colado... ahahahahahaha


----------



## olivinha

E se fosse para traduzir a expressão para espanhol, pensei em "meterse con" ou "tocar las narices". 
O que vocês acham?


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado pelas respostas. 
Olivinha: sí, esas expresiones encajan en el contexto. Teniendo en cuenta el ejemplo de la respuesta #5 (Dany_Brasil_Madrid) y las tuyas podríamos decir "deja de meterte conmigo" o "no me toques las narices". Hay muchas más y más variaciones. 
Cumprimentos para todos vocês!.
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Obrigado pelas respostas.
> Olivinha: sí, esas expresiones encajan en el contexto. Teniendo en cuenta el ejemplo de la respuesta #5 (Dany_Brasil_Madrid) y las tuyas podríamos decir "deja de meterte conmigo" o "no me toques las nerices". Hay muchas más y más variaciones.
> Cumprimentos para todos vocês!.
> TT.


 
Muchas y algunas bastante más groseras


----------

